
Show HN: Hacker UI – a React design system for developers - ricokahler
https://hacker-ui.com/
======
ricokahler
Copied from my reddit post:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/f3pb73/in_the_past...](https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/f3pb73/in_the_past_30_days_i_made_an_open_source_design/?ref=share&ref_source=link)

About a month ago from today, I started working on a design system for my own
personal projects. I wanted to create my own design language because the rest
of them just felt too complex, too outdated, or too branded (for example
Bootstrap is too old, Material UI is too Google-y).

I wanted a design system that wasn’t too complicated or special but just
something that’s unbranded and aesthetically pleasing.

Anyway 30 days from realizing that, I have a design system I’m ready to share!

It’s called “Hacker UI” and I’m currently pitching it as “the hacker’s go-to
design system” (similar to how Bootstrap was a go-to).

Features:

\- 25+ components \- 25+ codesandbox examples \- New CSS-in-JS solution \-
Composable styles by default \- Full Typescript support

There’s still a lot to be done with this library (optimizations, SSR support,
CI and testing, animations etc) but I’m still super excited to share.

Please let me know what you think!

[docs at hacker-ui.com]([https://hacker-ui.com/](https://hacker-ui.com/))
[github repo]([https://github.com/ricokahler/hacker-
ui](https://github.com/ricokahler/hacker-ui))

~~~
rimunroe
Thanks for sharing it! I'm not an expert, but this could use some basic
accessibility enhancement. Keyboard navigation doesn't seem to be well
supported in your Simple Menu component. When I click to open the Simple Menu,
I can't tab around inside the opened menu. When a modal is opened, I can still
tab around the rest of the UI (focus should be trapped within it). I highly
recommend reading through [https://www.w3.org/TR/wai-aria-
practices-1.1/](https://www.w3.org/TR/wai-aria-practices-1.1/). It's an
incredibly useful document and is a good starting point.

~~~
ricokahler
I’ll definitely take a look. Thanks for sharing!

------
jeffbarg
Looks great!

Reminded me a lot of BaseWeb
([https://baseweb.design/](https://baseweb.design/)) when I first looked at
the components. But this looks a bit lighter-weight to use which makes it more
accessible IMO.

------
asplake
Not the easiest of sites to navigate on mobile, one thing Bootstrap does
pretty well. Plans there?

~~~
ricokahler
definitely! mobile friendly docs are marked very important:
[https://github.com/ricokahler/hacker-
ui/issues/6](https://github.com/ricokahler/hacker-ui/issues/6)

------
hactually
Really nice, do you have any plans to support Vue?

~~~
ricokahler
In the future I would be very open to the idea but for now I'm trying to keep
the scope limited: [https://github.com/ricokahler/hacker-
ui/issues/8](https://github.com/ricokahler/hacker-ui/issues/8)

------
erling
This is really cool. Nice work!

------
veeralpatel979
Great work!

